# Police Officer James E. Fowler III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer James E. Fowler III

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Baltimore City Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Monday, September 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 61
*Tour of Duty:* 34 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, September 27, 2010
*Incident Location:* Pennsylvania
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer James Fowler was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 22 in Lewiston, Pennsylvania, while traveling to an accident investigation training course at Penn State University.

During the drive Officer Fowler encountered inclement weather, causing his vehicle to leave the roadway and strike the center divider.

Officer Fowler was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Baltimore Police Department for 34 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Baltimore City Police Department
601 E. Fayette Street
Baltimore, MD 21202

Phone: (410) 396-2020

_*Please contact the Baltimore City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Fowler.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP officer fowler


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer Fowler


----------

